# Suche jemanden zum Werben! | Blackmoore / Allianz



## Twofun (9. Oktober 2016)

Guten Abend,

ich suche einen Mitspieler, den ich werben darf.

*about me:*


männlich
21 Jahre alt
Student
*server:*
Es wäre am Besten, wenn wir auf Blackmoore (PvP) spielen würden und zwar auf Seiten der Allianz. Hier könnte ich dann mit Gold für unsere Charaktere dienen.

*was biete ich:*


genug Gold für Fliegen und Heirlooms (EXP-Gear)
mind. 2 Stunden/Tag
gerne auch mehrere Charaktere hochziehen
gerne über Teamspeak o.A. kommunizieren
*was solltet ihr mitbringen:*


World of Warcraft
chillig sein
*Kontakt:* via PN

*oder Battle.net: *Resko#21445


----------

